# Apache Tears pattern (c)



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://sarahlondon.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/crochet-apache-tears-free-pattern/

This is a beautiful pattern.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is beautiful!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

about how many stitches would you need to make a blanket?
what do you think?


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

This pattern is so beautiful!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so pretty, I've always wondered how they did that design! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## stitchntime (Apr 27, 2013)

Haven't crocheted in a while...could be time to start again!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I love that pattern too. Looks something like my Shadow Reflections. Thank you.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Love this pattern, also the stitches in the ones on the right side of site


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your comments. Actually I found this pattern on Ravelry where you first click on Patterns. On the left hand side it says "Hot Right Now" and underneath it lists all the top 20, so I started looking and that is where I found Apache Tears pattern which led to the website. Talk about stumbling onto something so beautiful and instructive.
I am torn between KP and Ravelry. But such beautiful choices.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

I love it too. I looked up the term dtr and made a discovery...

Being English, I always thought I was doing British crochet when it comes to what is a double, and what is a treble etc. But I find I am not, I'm in the american camp. I guess that's because I was taught by my mum - a Canadian.

That aside, thank you for the link :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent colors,only one problem I can't crochet that well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

judyr said:


> Thank you ladies for your comments. Actually I found this pattern on Ravelry where you first click on Patterns. On the left hand side it says "Hot Right Now" and underneath it lists all the top 20, so I started looking and that is where I found Apache Tears pattern which led to the website. Talk about stumbling onto something so beautiful and instructive.
> I am torn between KP and Ravelry. But such beautiful choices.


I am on both of them, and I think they have beautiful patterns, too!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

It is lovely and compelling. If only I could crochet...


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladies, ladies, ladies - how many times have you heard people say, if only I could knit??? Well if only I could crochet? There is only one hook in crochet. If you can learn all these complicated knitting stitches, you can crochet. Take my word for it - YOU CAN DO IT. Where is your spirit of adventure? 

Several years ago (let's face it, it was a LOT of years ago), my home ec club asked me to teach crochet - this was when The Happy Hooker was out, so that was my nickname - the ladies learned how to crochet. Whether it went past the basics was up to them. All I know is they learned and enjoyed the meeting.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

judyr said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies - how many times have you heard people say, if only I could knit??? Well if only I could crochet? There is only one hook in crochet. If you can learn all these complicated knitting stitches, you can crochet. Take my word for it - YOU CAN DO IT. Where is your spirit of adventure?
> 
> Several years ago (let's face it, it was a LOT of years ago), my home ec club asked me to teach crochet - this was when The Happy Hooker was out, so that was my nickname - the ladies learned how to crochet. Whether it went past the basics was up to them. All I know is they learned and enjoyed the meeting.


I know you are correct, but it just does not work when I try to do the stitches. Although I can crochet a simple edge on a sweater, anything bigger goes horribly awry.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

saved at my house, in my pattern site


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

my mother made one of these for me! love the pattern!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thanks for sharing


----------



## annBR (Feb 1, 2012)

thank you SOOOOO much for letting us try this pattern!!!!!It is simply gorgeous!!! My ladies at our stitch & bitch group will be absolutely fascinated.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

This is lovely and would make a beautiful shawl out of left over yarn. Thanks.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the link I love it.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Now that is a real beauty! Thanks for the link! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Just as knitting is Cast on, knit, purl. bind off. All else is based on this. IN crochet it's chain, single stitch. Everything else is based on that. It's less steps than knitting even. I can't walk and chew gum. but learned to crochet from a learn-how book ??? years ago. If I can, anyone can. Have faith in yourself and you can too. Love to all. Stay happy, stay healthy.


----------



## bjbisme (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you Judyr!! Just what is KP? Is it organized like Ravelry? Please share the link.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

bjbisme said:


> Thank you Judyr!! Just what is KP? Is it organized like Ravelry? Please share the link.


KP is this forum that your on - Knitting paradise. Unless she is talking about something else.


----------



## bjbisme (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Juneperk. I love "KP", but not in the same category as Ravelry. I thought she may know of another website comparable in scope to Ravelry. Thus, the question.


----------



## doone (Jan 22, 2019)

This pattern would be good as place mats for the dining table. How many stitches would be needed to do that and get started?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

The one I made was called "Rainbow of tier drops".


----------

